# Awesome vapemail



## MoeWaseem (7/7/21)

Big shout out to @CJB85 thank you so much brother for the juice and all the lovely extra things,the batteries, the vik cotton and the coils you have sent for me this will really help me out alot ..

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (7/7/21)

Send the man as much white light as you can man, he needs it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------

